# 1951 Lenox badged Rollfast



## L.I. Steve (Sep 14, 2015)

Well this bike is the reason I joined the Cabe. I had gotten this bike from my father in law because he could no longer ride it due to his health. Knowing that I wanted to start to restore bikes he handed it over to me. This was a daunting task at first due to the level of rust and the couple of layers of paint. But I just took it one step at a time and am now about 3/4 of the way there. I just finished the top coat on the frame, chain guard and fenders and will need to put the clear coat on next. For the color scheme, I looked up what was used around the time the bike was made. It's not showroom quality but, considering this is my first attempt I am fairly pleased with how it came out. My next steps will be to paint the rims the same color white and pin stripe them, pack the bearings and reassemble. I will post pictures when it's all done. Hope everyone enjoys.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 14, 2015)

I am impressed by your attention to detail, nice job! You made a klunker look damn good. Congrats.


----------



## L.I. Steve (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks. I wanted not only give love to a bike my father in law had for many years, but do Rollfast proud.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2015)

Very nice job on your first project. I can see your not new to painting and your thorough prep work shows in the paint job.


----------



## mike j (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes, it is all in the prep. Nice job, looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 15, 2015)

Bike is looking great!


----------



## the tinker (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks real good! I like the way you are utilizing what's at hand ..... amazing what can be accomplished right at home in your back yard


----------



## L.I. Steve (Nov 1, 2015)

At long last I finished my '51 Rollfast! I took over six months and many hours because it was in rough shape. The rims and frame were pitted, getting the rear hub cleaned out, greased and back together was a chore. The stenciling was tricky because I made them off my computer. But all in all I am very pleased how it came together. The only two things I want to do on the bike still are to install a torpedo light on the front fender and fabricate the truss rods (I saw on another post to use automobile brake lines. I have them, just have to bend  them and install). I made this build a one of a kind by printing out my own sticker which was my father in law riding this bike about 30 years ago... backwards. He is affectionately know as Shabby so the bike is named "the Shabby bike". I have no intention on selling this one and I would love to have this past down in the family and enjoyed.


----------

